# Mussleman Hub Sprocket Removal Help



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2016)

Working on a mussleman Higgins hub for a friend. He is restoring the bike and he gave me the rear hub to rebuild. It is a later 1/2" drive version. Have done several of these hubs(easy) but he wants to have the brake arm, hub shell and sprocket replated. The problem I'm having is trying to remove the sprocket from the driver. I've never had to do this before, usually just leave them attached. He has disassembled most of the hub and had taken the lock ring off already. Now I can't get the cog to unscrew from the driver. I'm guessing the threads are RH. Do I use heat, already soaking. Any help with this would be great. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 20, 2016)

Could use some help please, need the sprocket off the driver tonight.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2016)

The easiest way I've found is to put the diver and cog into a hub, install in a bike, and use the crank as leverage to unscrew the cog. The bike is your chain whip.
Drip some triflow in there first, and I like to leave the lockring on for a controlled stop when the cog releases.
I've removed many cogs this way.
I think the cogs are hardened, so heat doesn't seem to be a good idea.
The easiest: maybe reconsider plating the cog: polishing before plating will remove metal, the plating may (maybe/probably) crack and peel, then there's hydrogen embrittlement...


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 20, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/back-sprocket.62671/#post-377517


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks Scott. I wish he would have done this first. He handed me all the parts in a Tupperware container. Guess it really wouldn't hurt for him to replate the driver and sprocket together. Thanks a bunch.


----------

